# In-app camera killing my phone



## richardm (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi

I am running v2.1.1 of Adobe Photoshop Lightroom on my Galaxy Note 4 running Android v6.0.1.

The new in-app camera looks like an excellent improvement and I would love to use it more but I find that the phone switches itself off after taking only 2 or 3 photos. Not only does it 'die', I have to remove / replace the battery to be able to turn it on again (luckily I can do this on the Note 4).

I can use the standard camera with unlimited photos with no problem.

Has anyone else had this problem?

I have reported it on Adobe's "Lightroom for mobile and Apple TV" forum but thought I'd check here as well.

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## richardm (Oct 4, 2016)

Ok, to answer my own post...

I have carried out a lot more testing and it is not just the in-app camera of LR Mobile that causes the phone to switch off - the standard camera does the same, it just takes longer before it happens.

So it is not LR Mobile and this is not the forum for solving Samsung camera faults!


----------

